# manchesterites, 'elp!



## Kidda (Aug 31, 2005)

im meant to be moving to manc in 2 1/2 weeks but ive still got nowhere to live

anyone got any experience of sorting housing out up there?

I'll be in Didsbury most days so i want somewhere close to there, but i know the area about as well as i know Dutch

any tips?


----------



## blackadder (Aug 31, 2005)

Loot.com covers the N.west aswell as the S.east, try that mate and good luck.


----------



## Kidda (Aug 31, 2005)

cheers lovely (how are you btw, havent seen you about in ages)

Dya know how easy it would be to get from Longsight to Didsbury by bus?


----------



## aqua (Sep 1, 2005)

you could try the place I found my other house in brum through

www.torent.co.uk - they cover manchester too


----------



## Alf Klein (Sep 1, 2005)

Kidda said:
			
		

> cheers lovely (how are you btw, havent seen you about in ages)
> 
> Dya know how easy it would be to get from Longsight to Didsbury by bus?


http://www.gmpte.com/
Also not a very long cycle


----------



## veracity (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi Kidda

I live in Didsbury at the moment, it's too bloody expensive for me and I'm sorta looking for somewhere else to live myself (in a half hearted lazy arse kinda way).

PM on its way to you, I'll do my best to help!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 1, 2005)

http://manchester.gumtree.com/
http://manchester.craigslist.org/
http://uk.easyroommate.com

last is best and charges £££££

gumtree might be best for free/useful
craiglist - bit ropey I find

g'luck


----------



## Kidda (Sep 1, 2005)

cheers for all your help you lot 

ive been offered a couple of rooms which im guna come up and check out.

hopefully see you all for a pint when i finally get myself settled up there


----------



## soulman (Sep 2, 2005)

*shakes head wisely*

Yer know yer should have gone for Liverpool instead darlin'


----------



## Jambooboo (Sep 2, 2005)

*My Rough Guide To South Manchester*

Rusholme/Victoria Park - home of curry mile but very few decent pubs (Hardys Well is okay and The Rampant Lion is decent in Victoria Park), lots of terrace houses, large Asian community, lots of cheap fruit n veg places, decent bus route (buses every few minutes and pretty frequent nightbuses from city centre through to Didsbury) runs through Rusholme centre, cheapish rents, pretty close to city centre, Platt Fields Park is nice in summer, lived there a year  

Fallowfield - student central, mix of student bars/pubs (Sofa, Revolution) and some decent 'locals' pubs (Friendship Inn), big Sainsburys (everything in Fallowfield seems to be related in it's proximity to Sainsburys), same bus route as Rusholme just further away from city centre, okay rent, naive student muggings galore, I lived there two years

Withington - Just past Fallowfield on the bus route, less students than Fallowfield, some decent bars (Pleasure, Fuel, Solomon Grundy) and a decent Italian restaurant, cheapish rents, can't think of any local supermarkets/other amenities, runs on same bus route as the above just further out of the city centre, seems to be quite a few muggings around there, never lived there

Didsbury - just past Withington, higher rents especially in Cold Feet country, nice leafy suburbia, lots of decent bars/pubs/restaurants in the village, great place to be in the summer, home to graduates/professionals, decent supermarkets/amenities, uses mostly the same bus route as above, big cinema/bowling alley/gym complex, middle-class bohemia, never lived there

Chorlton - up on Rusholme/Fallowfield/Withington on the property ladder but not quite Didsbury, pretty high rents for the area, nice local village with decent bars (comedy/open mic nights at the Iguana), good place to live, bus service isn't as good as the above (I think no nightbuses run), supermarkets/local amenities, slightly bohemian, never lived there

Longsite/Levenshulme - cheapish rents, a littlerun down/grimey in places (which is good depending on your pov), lower end of scale Supermarkets (Netto, Kwik Save etc), decent local pubs for having a few beers but little happening, quite a few shootings, easily accessible to city centre and Stockport, shite ritzy club (Palace), bit rough with quite a few gangs and thriving drug trade (a lot of heroin), lived there about 8 months

Hulme - very close to city centre (5-10 minutes walk) without city centre/Castlefield/Deansgate rent, close to Man Utd, easy to get to Trafford Centre, some cool bars/pubs/cafes (Arch), decent big asda, large Afro-Carribean community, nice vibe about the place, has had a reputation for being a bit rough but I've had no bother, regeneration of Castlefield is spreading to Hulme, thinking about living there, girlfriend lives there

City centre (Castlefield/Deansgate/Picadilly/Oxford Rd/Northern Quarter) - typically high rents, obviously fantastic for clubs/bars/restaurants, some real nice apartments but you'll have to stump up big money for them, shite for supermarkets apart from overpriced convenience places like Tesco Metro and Sainsburys Local, no more rough than any other major northern city centre, major regeneration since IRA bombing, great atmosphere, something for everyone entertainment wise, lived there two years

Missed some places out (Moss Side, Heaton Moor, Ardwick) but you don't wanna consider them anyway. The Rusholme end of Moss Side is okay I guess, but Heaton Moor is too far out for my liking and the only appeal of Ardwick is the Apollo and it's proximity to the Man City ground.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Flavour (Sep 2, 2005)

the 50 bus runs between longsight and east didsbury (10 minute walk from didsbury village)


----------



## smashthestate (Sep 2, 2005)

yeah, you don't wanna live in ardwick - its shite

you missed out whalley range, between chorlton and moss side, no pubs, few corner shops, some parts of it are reasonably close to supermarkets (asda, netto) and some of it is near chorlton.


----------



## montevideo (Sep 2, 2005)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> *My Rough Guide To South Manchester*
> 
> Rusholme/Victoria Park - home of curry mile but very few decent pubs (Hardys Well is okay and The Rampant Lion is decent in Victoria Park), lots of terrace houses, large Asian community, lots of cheap fruit n veg places, decent bus route (buses every few minutes and pretty frequent nightbuses from city centre through to Didsbury) runs through Rusholme centre, cheapish rents, pretty close to city centre, Platt Fields Park is nice in summer, lived there a year
> 
> ...



no burnage studenty.

the 50 goes from the city centre to east didsbury, via kingsway past burnage.


----------



## Jambooboo (Sep 2, 2005)

Flavour said:
			
		

> the 50 bus runs between longsight and east didsbury (10 minute walk from didsbury village)



At the risk of sounding like Roy Cropper, the 50 doesn't run to Longsight. You'd have to get off the 50 at Birchfields Park and then walk up Dickenson Rd for ten minutes or so till you got to Longsight.

Besides the 50 bus route is the most infuriating bus route I've found, given that buses are sporadic at best while costing more than double the amount of the same journey (albeit on a parrallel road) along Wilmslow/Oxford Rd.

Yours Roy


----------



## smashthestate (Sep 2, 2005)

birchfields par *IS* longdight, IMHO


----------



## rosa (Sep 2, 2005)

Moss Side's not as bad as people make out-OK,it's a rough as a badger's arse,but at least it's got a bit more of a community feel to it than similar places in East Manchester like the area round City's ground.

The Manchester Evening News is generally really good for properties if you can get someone to post it to you (sadly i can,but let me know if you want random copies of the Liverpool Echo through the post   ).


----------



## AnMarie (Sep 2, 2005)

Well if ure Didsbury most days Id advise finding a place on the 42 bus route- thats Parrs Wood-Didsbury-Withington-Fallowfield-Rusholme


----------



## Kidda (Sep 5, 2005)

lol thanks for the help and the entertaining argument about the bus route.

i'll be getting the 42 as i used that when i came up for my interview and it got me there in one piece, so its my adopted number 9 which i wont have after leaving brum. 

the house offer above fell through about half n hour ago
but ive rung round a few people and im seeing a house tomorrow

fingers crossed


----------



## smashthestate (Sep 5, 2005)

kidda, i've seen a couple of "Housemates wanted" t ype things around, but most of em seem to be non-smoking veggies...... any use?


----------



## Kidda (Sep 5, 2005)

where abouts are they?


----------



## Sorry. (Sep 5, 2005)

Might have to do this in a hurry at the end of this week 

*prays for salvation by the halls accommodation gods*


----------



## smashthestate (Sep 5, 2005)

Kidda said:
			
		

> where abouts are they?



the one that i have is a woman who'd looking for either a room to move into or some people to look for a house together.
She's a mate of a mate so I don't really know her but she's written quite a cool zine, is into music and feminism....
she said she's into living in Whalley Range CHorlton or HUlme but is not really fussed.

There is a flat going next door to us in Levy if you are interested? Its a studio flat but there are about 5or 6 houses of folk who know each other and hang out together here, its a nice community plus you'd have the advantage of having your own space where you can eat meat and smoke fags without anyone being offended.


----------



## Kidda (Sep 5, 2005)

whats the deal with the flat?


----------



## smashthestate (Sep 5, 2005)

Kidda said:
			
		

> whats the deal with the flat?


 don't know details of price cos couldnt find it on estate agents website.
found a similar one (sounds better actually) round the corner for £325 per month;


> "1 bedroom ground floor flat, with separate lounge, new fitted kitchen with appliances and bathroom with shower. The property has recently been decorated and has a security alarm."


----------



## Kidda (Sep 5, 2005)

oo i like the idea of getting my own flat

mmmmmmm space

but doubt i could afford it


----------



## smashthestate (Sep 5, 2005)

wasn't that shit-hole you wer looking at in the city centre more than that?

i think the one next door to us is cheaper, cos it is a studio flat but it may have gone already


----------



## Kidda (Sep 5, 2005)

yeah that place was really bad

it was £260 i think (bills included)

im meeting two girls tomorrow for a coffee (whats the bet they are posh students  ) and to check out the room they have spare, thats £62 a week.


----------



## smashthestate (Sep 5, 2005)

good luck 
 ?
you got time to meet one girl for cider? (she's a common dole scum type)


----------



## Kidda (Sep 5, 2005)

3 girls in one day, people will talk 

but yeah the third ones worth getting a bad reputation for  

im in manc till 7 (dont know when im getting up there yet) so i'll drop you a txt


----------



## sorearm (Sep 6, 2005)

we should get the manc meet up started again!

sorry, just found this thread.

I'm in rusholme ... mmmm .. smell the curry ... hear the traffic


----------



## binka (Sep 6, 2005)

i live in fallowfield and we have been looking for a housemate after the last one moved out with 10 minutes warning last week. think we got it sorted now tho.

we used this forum

http://www.manchesterstudenthomes.com/forums

got 3 phonecalls within a day. its very busy at the moment.


----------



## Kidda (Sep 6, 2005)

yeah thats the forum ive used

i hope this one today goes off alright 

otherwise im guna be needing a tent


----------



## JTG (Sep 6, 2005)

Good luck mate 

Let us know how you go

xx


----------



## smashthestate (Sep 6, 2005)

we got a tent you can borrow, and a garden to pitch it in too.


----------



## Sorry. (Sep 6, 2005)

anyone know of a cheap hostel/hotel near manc uni that'd be good for temporary accommodation? 

brilliantly the uni have decided they probably won't be able to offer me accommodation until after my course starts


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 6, 2005)

HOW cheap?


----------



## Sorry. (Sep 6, 2005)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> HOW cheap?



£25 a night or less?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 6, 2005)

http://www.hotelsofmanchester.com/price-budget.htm

£12 pppn upwards

good luck


----------



## binka (Sep 6, 2005)

Sorry. said:
			
		

> anyone know of a cheap hostel/hotel near manc uni that'd be good for temporary accommodation?
> 
> brilliantly the uni have decided they probably won't be able to offer me accommodation until after my course starts


have you thought about trying private halls if they cant offer you anywhere? theres loads of them about.


----------



## Sorry. (Sep 6, 2005)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> http://www.hotelsofmanchester.com/price-budget.htm
> 
> £12 pppn upwards
> 
> good luck


ta.


----------



## Sorry. (Sep 6, 2005)

binka said:
			
		

> have you thought about trying private halls if they cant offer you anywhere? theres loads of them about.



I've had a bit of a look. They're a fair bit more expensive and I'd probably prefer not to. They keep telling me there's a good chance I'll get offered accommodation if I wait and it'd really save me a lot of hastle if that were the case.


----------



## soulrebel (Sep 6, 2005)

private halls are pure shite (i accompanied kidda to look at one...)

sorry i have pm'ed kidda what i thought was your number, but not 100%, so maybe best to confirm it to her?

i'm starting to think about moving to manchester now! looks like all the best anarchists are there...

(got a house contract signed that means i'm staying where i am for at least another year tho... but thinking about going for some sort of postgrad course starting this time next year, and manc is becoming an attractive option for it...)


----------



## rosa (Sep 6, 2005)

> private halls are pure shite (i accompanied kidda to look at one...)


 Aren't they just-i was in one in rusholme for 2 years,a delightful converted asylum with yellow woodchip on the walls.They also attract the scummiest students-our place was full of cliquey up-their-own-arse ballerinas from the Royal Northern.

The manchester student homes site that binka posted the link to is pretty good,if things get desperate contact the welfare officer at your student union,they should be able to help you out.


----------



## Sorry. (Sep 6, 2005)

soulrebel said:
			
		

> private halls are pure shite (i accompanied kidda to look at one...)



I figured that too...



> sorry i have pm'ed kidda what i thought was your number, but not 100%, so maybe best to confirm it to her?


It'll be the same one, I've not changed it for about 5 years.


----------



## Sorry. (Sep 6, 2005)

rosa said:
			
		

> The manchester student homes site that binka posted the link to is pretty good,if things get desperate contact the welfare officer at your student union,they should be able to help you out.



Yeah I'm ok at the moment (seems to be plenty of flatshares on offer at msh). Just furious that the accommodation department think it's acceptable to keep me hanging on until after my course starts...


----------



## soulrebel (Sep 6, 2005)

uni accommodation departments = shite.

didn't u learn that at warwick?


----------



## Kidda (Sep 6, 2005)

i went to see the house(s) today. the one they are meant to be living in is still a builders yard and from what i could see wont be ready for when they said it would be (next week)

so they are in a temp one at the moment, which is tiiiiiiiiiny, but is 12 quid cheaper on the rent and would do till the new house is finished. 

they have people coming up to view the house tomorrow, so i wont know till tomorrow night if ive got the room

i could end up trecking to manc to do this all over again  my course starts on the 19th and im working full time atm  

Sorry lets get a BIG tent together. i can make pots of tea and you can talk to me about historical things. I havent found the accomodation lot to be that helpful to be honest, i just got sent a load of info on private halls and a letter saying good luck, when i asked for help. The hall me, souly and smash went to see wasnt fit to house rats in.


----------



## chio (Sep 7, 2005)

May I be the one to suggest a welcome-to-Manc evening out for the new arrivals once everything's settled down a bit?!


----------



## binka (Sep 7, 2005)

woo yeah, lets all go to 5th ave and get battered on vodka redbull


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 7, 2005)

5th ave?

ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha

ahem

Just when I am leaving Manchester too <sigh>


----------



## binka (Sep 7, 2005)

nowt wrong with 5th ave if you're a student and want a night out on a tenner


----------



## Sorry. (Sep 7, 2005)

big tents! vodka redbull! 

I'm in


----------



## chio (Sep 7, 2005)

I actually feel sorry for you being down in _Suffolk_.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 7, 2005)

> nowt wrong with 5th ave if you're a student and want a night out on a tenner


 twould appear s/he's right



> _
> 5th avenue noticeboard
> 
> 5th ave is cool as the choice is the night. mondays are good for students (although they can get annoying), fridays and saturdays for locals(although it can be full of manc knobheads), DJs usually play your requests and there is a barmaid who is absolutely awesome(to look at)
> ...


----------



## Kidda (Sep 7, 2005)

i didnt get the room

fuck


----------



## JTG (Sep 7, 2005)

Kidda said:
			
		

> i didnt get the room
> 
> fuck


  

Keep your chin up mate, keep trying, it'll come right.

See you soon sweetheart 

xx


----------



## Kidda (Sep 8, 2005)

accomo department at the uni turned out to be even more complete wankers than at first.

they *think* they could *maybe* offer me somewhere to say for *perhaps* 2 or 3 weeks, in crewe. 

like thats guna help


----------



## chio (Sep 8, 2005)

Crewe - Manchester on the train only takes 40 minutes - but it's £8 return 

they've just built HUGE new student halls there (two mins from the station) so that's why they're after giving you that place

see if you can hound them for a travel allowance if they want to stick you in crewe?


----------



## Kidda (Sep 8, 2005)

they want me to travel from crewe to manchester from city centre to didsbury 
and then back again every day

i might as well commute from brum for the good that would do

edit to add: im not moving to crewe its not practical


----------



## chio (Sep 8, 2005)

didn't realise you were on didsbury campus, presumed you were going on oxford road

that's really not practical then (or desirable - crewe's a shithole)


----------



## veracity (Sep 8, 2005)

Kidda said:
			
		

> they want me to travel from crewe to manchester from city centre to didsbury
> and then back again every day
> 
> i might as well commute from brum for the good that would do
> ...



Oh Kidda that sounds like a daily nightmare - surely there's got to be something more local?

Good luck, drop me a PM if I can help in any way and I will keep my eyes peeled for anything suitable.


----------



## Kidda (Sep 8, 2005)

the person who i spoke too sounded as if she didnt give a shit or was stoned.

she pratically blamed me because i didnt take up a private hall place (which is the only help they've given me by sending the details)

even when i told her that at least one of the places i went to see was filthy, unsafe and in a very dodgy place, she didnt seem to give a shit


----------



## smashthestate (Sep 8, 2005)

aw, ((((Kidda))))) 
i bet you could stay in the hippy house near me for a bit until you sort something out, or this mate in the redbricks, its better than comuting from fuckin crewe ffs
there is a flat near me going for £60 a week too....


----------



## binka (Sep 8, 2005)

are you at man met or man uni? my housemate works in man uni accommodation office. she told me that all first year undergraduates are guaranteed a place in university halls. and going by your dob i presume you arent on a post grad course...


----------



## Kidda (Sep 8, 2005)

nah im going to be at Man met 

and im starting my BA (hons) Youth and Community work 

Man met accomo office were shite.


----------



## Flavour (Sep 8, 2005)

aw Kidda, i have my last day of work tomorrow but i work opposite the man met didsbury campus in the big business park 

shame, im leaving manchester in 3 weeks anyway.


----------



## schnickschnack (Sep 8, 2005)

Oh my god, Flavour, you dont work at that Legal Firm on the right hand side in that Business Park by any chance? I worked there (well for one day only, it was too grim)
Kidda, you should go to an estate agency on Wilmslow Road, in Fallowfield on the left hand side just after the big Sainsbury's, called Nearys (its really small, so keep your eyes open). Several of my mates got flats/rooms in Didsbury through them, not the greatest recently-decorated ones, but decent and cheap. and they dont ask for any references or something either...


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 8, 2005)

tried these guys yet??

http://www.opalestates.co.uk/


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 8, 2005)

p.s.  ignore the prices on the first set of results , that's the monthly for the whole property, not just one room, fuckin' stoopid system


----------



## sorearm (Sep 9, 2005)

The Manchester evening news will also have lots of house share adverts...


----------



## chio (Sep 9, 2005)

sorearm said:
			
		

> The Manchester evening news will also have lots of house share adverts...


 http://classifieds.manchesteronline.co.uk/classhome.php?class_id=70&trader_id=9966

Unfortunately, they're stuck in with the flats to rent ads as well.


----------



## veracity (Sep 9, 2005)

This thread has made me realise what a helpful and informative lot the Manc urbanites are! 

So when we meeting for a piss up/curry then?


----------



## aqua (Sep 9, 2005)

which reminds me .......


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sep 9, 2005)

binka said:
			
		

> ... my housemate works in man uni accommodation office. she told me that all first year undergraduates are guaranteed a place in university halls ...


Yeah, that's as may be, but virtually every year, like clockwork, there's an accommodation crisis and students end up being put up in hotels and stuff while the unis sort out the mess.


----------



## rosa (Sep 9, 2005)

Kidda said:
			
		

> the person who i spoke too sounded as if she didnt give a shit or was stoned.
> 
> she pratically blamed me because i didnt take up a private hall place (which is the only help they've given me by sending the details)
> 
> even when i told her that at least one of the places i went to see was filthy, unsafe and in a very dodgy place, she didnt seem to give a shit


if i remember right that happened to a mate of mine-she had a choice of somewhere really shit in the middle of moss side (which her parents weren't exactly ecstatic about) or a really expensive room in private halls in the student village,which she took then had to drop out after a year cos she ran out of money.   Maybe Man Met's drop out rate wouldn't be quite so high if they actually provided affordable accomodation.


----------



## binka (Sep 9, 2005)

AnnO'Neemus said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's as may be, but virtually every year, like clockwork, there's an accommodation crisis and students end up being put up in hotels and stuff while the unis sort out the mess.


the problem is that second and third year students are also guaranteed a place in halls (at man uni) as long as they applied by february. its absolute madness that there are third years who have been in the same room for the whole time they have been at uni!


----------



## sorearm (Sep 10, 2005)

AnnO'Neemus said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's as may be, but virtually every year, like clockwork, there's an accommodation crisis and students end up being put up in hotels and stuff while the unis sort out the mess.



christ it hasn't changed since I was at manc uni many moons ago, I remember people having to be put up in hotels too for 1/2 the first term - fucking nightmare and a bit of a disaster on the social life


----------



## sorearm (Sep 10, 2005)

binka said:
			
		

> its absolute madness that there are third years who have been in the same room for the whole time they have been at uni!



sad isn't it? I knew people from my halls (good ole whitty park, the toblerones) who did this, how sad sad sad


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 10, 2005)

sorearm said:
			
		

> sad isn't it? I knew people from my halls (good ole whitty park, the toblerones) who did this, how sad sad sad


 why sad sad sad?

Surely having the stability of havingthe same place/just knowing you have a place is a good thing when yer away @ Uni?

I personally would prefer that than having to fucking move 5 times in 3 years


----------



## sorearm (Sep 10, 2005)

maybe it was the type of person who I met who stayed in halls all 3 years, they seemed a bit 'scared' lol, anyways takes all sorts eh.

yeah, moving 5 times in 3 years would be a bit of a drag, luckily I only had to move twice - different house for 2nd and 3rd year

*tries to put away the thought of the disasterous 2nd year house with 6 blokes and the split that happened halfway through the year ending up in a near punch-up between me and another bloke*


----------



## soulrebel (Sep 11, 2005)

shit (((kidda))) i hope u get it sorted soon...

can u not temporarily stay on a certain anarchist household's sofa (or in their cellar)? 

manchester met sounds like a right incompetent bunch of cunts...


----------



## Kidda (Sep 11, 2005)

lol@souly

nah i wouldnt subject that certain anarchist to that  
she's helped me out loads enough as it is, which is appreciated  

right so my jobs over and my comedown hasnt started yet
so back off to manc tomorrow it is to look for somewhere.

here we go again.......


----------



## aqua (Sep 12, 2005)

*prays to the housing gods*


----------



## Kidda (Sep 14, 2005)

*kicks the housing gods*

this is fucking stupid

 

went up yesterday to meet a girl (and her mum) who had a place they were looking at. 
So i got to the meeting point and waited around for ages, they txt'd saying they couldnt find it and were off to view the house and 'good luck housing hunting'
 

so i phoned up a few other numbers, one of them i went to see  was really good, i put an offer in straight away, the landlord (who was going to be living there to) said he'd email the contracts over and send a personal email so we could chat a bit more. all looked good. check my email. and the email says his flatmate has given the rooms away 

*throws things*


----------



## Kidda (Sep 17, 2005)

still no room at the inn.

so fuck it. hotel booked for a couple of nights.

am packing and bag and moving up anyway

last night this was all scary

now its exciting 

whichever way, i ant fucking this up. Ive just quit life down in brum so theres nowt much to stay for. 

if anyones around for a pint in the next few days i might need one
smashthestate/snuffy/aqua (and brum urbanites) have my number

wish me luck


----------



## JTG (Sep 17, 2005)

Good luck mate 

Treat it as a big adventure and enjoy it.

Let us know how you is

xx


----------

